# Fairy Tail is a RIP-OFF of One Piece



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

If this doesn't belong here you may move it mods. I don't know where to put this, also no negging or banning pl0x.

I came to the above conclusion since when I was reading the whole series, I came across different things, characters, and plotlines that seem VERY SIMILAR to the epicness that is One Piece.

There is a Kuma-like character there.
The current arc is like Alabasta (scenery, the Lacryma have numbers like Baroque Works).
It was chapter 128 I think when everybody from FT Guild raised their hands into an L sign and gave me similar vibes off the Vivi farewell.
NAKAMA
There was someone who looked awfully much like Robin.

Feel free to add more.

To those FT fans who think the plot is awesome and superb: It's the copy of OP. I'd rather take the original than drink up the surplus.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 5, 2009)

Could someone plz ban him? this is ridiculous..


----------



## Teach (Nov 5, 2009)

^You're ridiculous.

Yep, but Fairy fail sucks.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Could someone plz ban him? this is ridiculous..



I have tons of proof, but I can't show it now as I'm in an internet cafe.



Teach said:


> ^You're ridiculous.
> 
> Yep, but Fairy fail sucks.



Agreed. The plot is entertaining, but it's too much like OP.

Natsu - eats fire, weakness is transportation
Luffy - eats meat, weakness is water

Grey - cool, has a running gag of taking off his clothes
Zoro - cool, has a running gag of getting lost

I can go on


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 5, 2009)

actually this is true

but fairy tale is garbage though

Only Oda can do what Oda does


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 5, 2009)

Fairy Tail is ass.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

More proof:



Even if this is fanart people see the parallels.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes because Oda is god, Oda was the first human to create meat and fire and water.. this is ridiculous..

btw, you think everyone here is stupid ? we just don't care



jasper222 said:


> More proof:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if this is fanart people see the parallels.




Omg Naruto is a copy of Bleach


----------



## Bilaal (Nov 5, 2009)

I wouldn't call it a rip-off, the art and certain concepts are just a similar. Plus the HUGE difference is that One Piece is awesome and Fairy Tail is utter shit


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

Fairy Tail isn't a One Piece clone. It's just the worst shounen manga currently being published, beating even Bleach and Air Gear. Its style looks like One Piece, and Hoteyes is Kuma's long lost twin, but it's bad for other reasons.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 5, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Fairy Tail isn't a One Piece clone. It's just the worst shounen manga currently being published, *beating even Bleach and Air Gear*. Its style looks like One Piece, and Hoteyes is Kuma's long lost twin, but it's bad for other reasons.



No, just no... when you read enough manga you can talk


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

Um, why is FT fail? I think it's nice, but not to the level of OP. I'm just furious that Hiro Mashima still isn't going to court yet for copying plot, scenery, and characters.


----------



## Teach (Nov 5, 2009)

^Nakama punch.


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> No, just no... when you read enough mangas you can talk



Give me some examples of currently running shounen mangas worse than those. I'm interested to see the fail that comes up.



jasper222 said:


> Um, why is FT fail? I think it's nice, but not to the level of OP. I'm just furious that Hiro Mashima still isn't going to court yet for copying plot, scenery, and characters.



They're tropes (Well, except the whole Hoteyes being Kuma thing). Also, I don't think Oda really cares too much about suing Mashima.

And Fairy Tail is utter fail because the plot goes no where, the villains suck (With a few, FEW exceptions), and the characters are mostly bland. Oh, and Gerrard. Can't forget Gerrard.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

Teach said:


> ^Nakama punch.



Now that you mention it yeah. Also a Deus Ex Machina shout.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 5, 2009)

jasper222 said:


> Um, why is FT fail? I think it's nice, but not to the level of OP. I'm just furious that Hiro Mashima still isn't going to court yet for copying plot, scenery, and characters.



Fail troll is fail


----------



## The Red Gil (Nov 5, 2009)

jasper222 said:


> If this doesn't belong here you may move it mods. I don't know where to put this, also no negging or banning pl0x.
> 
> I came to the above conclusion since when I was reading the whole series, I came across different things, characters, and plotlines that seem VERY SIMILAR to the epicness that is One Piece.
> 
> ...



Ronick? is that you??


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

dipset6 said:


> Ronick? is that you??



No. Please don't troll. I'm not like him. He complains about OP, I'm complaining on why FT is too much like OP and why people bother with this crap.

Also, I just remembered, Loki is SANJI


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 5, 2009)

jasper222 said:


> No. Please don't troll. I'm not like him. He complains about OP, I'm complaining on why FT is too much like OP and why people bother with this crap.



Because for others people Fairy Tail is better


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Because for others people Fairy Tail is better



I agree. But its mostly people who haven't seen OP yet, so I don't bother.


----------



## Bilaal (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> No, just no... when you read enough manga you can talk



The recent arc was possibly the worst thing I ever read and I stopped completely after Natsu screamed in that snake guy's ear. FT is generic shounen tripe with no redeeming qualities the Phantom Guild arc. And let's not forget the awful Girard.

What are your top 10 manga btw, i'm interested in knowing


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 5, 2009)

jasper222 said:


> I agree. But its mostly people who haven't seen OP yet, so I don't bother.



Face it, you?re just an ignorant

let this ridiculous thread die now..



MrRoastDuck said:


> What are your top 10 manga btw, i'm interested in knowing



go to Fairy Tail thread you can find my top 10 manga


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

It's sad to know that people read Naruto, Bleach, and Fairy Tail but not OP. Why.


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

MrRoastDuck said:


> The recent arc was possibly the worst thing I ever read and I stopped completely after Natsu screamed in that snake guy's ear. FT is generic shounen tripe with no redeeming qualities the Phantom Guild arc. And let's not forget the awful Girard.
> 
> What are your top 10 manga btw, i'm interested in knowing



*Waits for it to include Monster, Berserk, 20th Century Boys, JJBA, Vagabond, Akira, other famous good mangas that he definitely hasn't read*


----------



## Black (Nov 5, 2009)

I always thought Loki was Doflamingo, at least in the beggining.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 5, 2009)

jasper222 said:


> It's sad to know that people read Naruto, Bleach, and Fairy Tail but not OP. Why.




is more sad to see someone like you


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> is more sad to see someone like you



Why aren't you answering C. Hook's/MrRoastDuck's question?

@Black: Loki was Dofla? Maybe it's because of the sunglasses? Or the pimp aura


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

Naruto19 is butthurt, officially. 



Black said:


> I always thought Loki was Doflamingo, at least in the beggining.



That doesn't make much sense.

We all know Luxus is really Doflamingo. 

Retarded comments are fun. Also, Luxus was awesome until he became a bitch.


----------



## Hiruzen (Nov 5, 2009)

jasper222 said:


> Natsu - eats fire, weakness is transportation
> Luffy - eats meat, weakness is water
> 
> Grey - cool, has a running gag of taking off his clothes
> ...



None of those are anything alike. 

So because Natsu eats shit and has a weakness, he is obviously like Luffy


----------



## FrostXian (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> is more sad to see someone like you



Your comebacks have become pathetic. As a person who holds no side on this arguement, I would say that you back up now before you ridiculate yourself.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 5, 2009)

Hiruzen said:


> None of those are anything alike.
> 
> So because Natsu eats shit and has a weakness, he is obviously like Luffy



let the guy have his magical moment



FrostXian said:


> Your comebacks have become pathetic. As a person who holds no side on this arguement, I would say that you back up now before you ridiculate yourself.



Sorry, but this is not about me.. wrong thread.


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

The thread creator is clearly joking. The only clones in FT of one Piece characters are Hoteyes and Natsu.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

Hiruzen said:


> None of those are anything alike.
> 
> So because Natsu eats shit and has a weakness, he is obviously like Luffy



I don't know if you're joking or being serious as I've little experience here in NF, but it really is true.

They ARE alike. Liek Sanji was shown to be smoking on the very first panel we saw him, unlike Grey who started smoking in the cover pages.



			
				C.Hook said:
			
		

> The thread creator is clearly joking. The only clones in FT of one Piece characters are Hoteyes and Natsu.


----------



## Bilaal (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Face it, you?re just an ignorant
> 
> let this ridiculous thread die now..
> 
> ...


what page, that thread is too big


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 5, 2009)

jasper222 said:


> I don't know if you're joking or being serious as I've little experience here in NF, but it really is true.



He's obviously joking, everyone here is joking because you thread is a joke



MrRoastDuck said:


> what page, that thread is too big



Page 889.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> He's obviously joking, everyone here is joking because you thread is a joke



Go troll somewhere else sir


----------



## Bilaal (Nov 5, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> *Waits for it to include Monster, Berserk, 20th Century Boys, JJBA, Vagabond, Akira, other famous good mangas that he definitely hasn't read*




I must spread more rep around wtf is this shit!


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Hell no!! One Piece is not even in my top 5, i was trying to make a funny post
> 
> This is my top 5
> 
> ...



Why the fuck is the underlined over the bolded?


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 5, 2009)

jasper222 said:


> Go troll somewhere else sir



lol? you come here on a One Piece section talking bad about other manga, and you think you're not trolling ? ok.. i just finish with you sir.


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> lol? you come here on a One Piece section talking bad about other manga, and you think you're not trolling ? ok.. i just finish with you sir.



Trolling would be what I do: Going to the the Fairy Tail thread and posting shit to get a rise out of morons like you and entertain the more intelligent people in the thread.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2009)

Luxus WAS cool, Mistgun WAS cool


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> lol? you come here on a One Piece section talking bad about other manga, and you think you're not trolling ? ok.. i just finish with you sir.



Just because I have a lower post count and nil ava and sig doesn't mean you are correct sir. Also, answer the questions of the other senior members sir.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 5, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Trolling would be what I do: Going to the the Fairy Tail thread and posting shit to get a rise out of morons like you and entertain the more intelligent people in the thread.



last time i check you were crying in the OBD section, acting cool now huh?


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> last time i check you were crying in the OBD section, acting cool now huh?



Well that's a short memory.

You got buttraped. By every single poster there. Recuerdas?

Oh, and once again, why the hell is Fairy Tail above Berserk and Vagabond on that list?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2009)

Fairy tail could have been good, too bad it turned into a big piece of shit. People only read it anymore because of the Fan service. Not to mention the anime is even worse than the manga.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 5, 2009)

Mashima doesn't know what constitutes a good to a bad villain.

Gerard? Bad villain who's always around.
Luxus/Gazille? Good villains, but Luxus lost to plot and Gazille became good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2009)

Go on Naruto19 cry us a bloody river.


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

Jose was nice. Although since I share a name with him, I'm biased.



Gnome on Fire said:


> Fairy tail could have been good, too bad it turned into a big piece of shit. People only read it anymore because of the Fan service. Not to mention the anime is even worse than the manga.



The anime is worse? Not hard to believe. Long-running animes tend to be.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 5, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Well that's a short memory.
> 
> You got buttraped. By every single poster there. Recuerdas?
> 
> *Oh, and once again, why the hell is Fairy Tail above Berserk and Vagabond on that list?*



rolfmao what a liar.. أنا لا أتذكر

sorry, i don't answer stupid questions


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> rolfmao what a liar..



No seriously, why? I'm interested to know your reasons.

Vagabond in particular, since I'm still reading it. Also, saying stuff in Arab just makes you look like a douche. Doesn't affect me, since I can't read it.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> The anime is worse? Not hard to believe. Long-running animes tend to be.



OP is an exception.



$Naruto19$ said:


> rolfmao what a liar.. أنا لا أتذكر
> 
> sorry, i don't answer stupid questions



What? In your list FT was obviously above Vagabond and Berserk.


----------



## Bilaal (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Hell no!! One Piece is not even in my top 5, i was trying to make a funny post
> 
> This is my top 5
> 
> ...



How is FT above any of these


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 5, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> No seriously, why? I'm interested to know your reasons.
> 
> Vagabond in particular, since I'm still reading it. Also, saying stuff in Arab just makes you look like a douche. Doesn't affect me, since I can't read it.



Should i say the same thing to you about saying stuff in Spanish hypocrite ?


----------



## Black (Nov 5, 2009)

It's all a matter of personal opinion really


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Should i say the same thing to you about saying stuff in Spanish hypocrite ?



You still haven't answered his question of why you think Fairy Tail of all things is better than Berserk and D.Gray-Man


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Should i say the same thing to you about saying stuff in Spanish hypocrite ?



Spanish is a pisspoor easy language to translate. Recuerdas is the indicative form of remember when talking about a person you are talking to casually. Therefore, I was asking you if you remember.

Like that?

Also, why the hell is Vagabond below Fairy Tail?


----------



## Hidan (Nov 5, 2009)

One said "Remember"
The other "I don't remember"
Now can we go on with the One Piece is better than Fairy Tail or something like that..I lost it halfway
I am really interested in watching your replays ;]


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

Hidan said:


> One said "Remember"
> The other "I don't remember"
> Now can we go on with the One Piece is better than Fairy Tail or something like that..I lost it halfway
> I am really interested in watching your replays ;]



Thanks.

Also, why debate whether One Piece is better than Fairy Tail when everyone here with a brain already knows that?


----------



## Hidan (Nov 5, 2009)

I'd love to see Naruto19 reasons for the opposite.


----------



## Moon (Nov 5, 2009)

Not to overly disagree...but did you just say it copies from One Piece because it uses the word friend?

FORSOOTH


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2009)

Moon said:


> Not to overly disagree...but did you just say it copies from One Piece because it uses the word friend?
> 
> FORSOOTH



You mean Nakama? that's no copying exactly teh translation of D.Gray-Man i'm reading usues that word as well.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

Moon said:


> Not to overly disagree...but did you just say it copies from One Piece because it uses the word friend?
> 
> FORSOOTH



I don't understand what you're trying to say sir. Care to elaborate ..?


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 5, 2009)

this guy is funny, he hast made a comeback to any of the arguments besides just calling each other names

Fairy Tale anime is even worse


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

Moon said:


> Not to overly disagree...but did you just say it copies from One Piece because it uses the word friend?
> 
> FORSOOTH



The thread is a joke. At least, I HOPE it's a joke.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2009)

Nakama is used in lots of shounen so that points pretty void...although we still have this


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> The thread is a joke. At least, I HOPE it's a joke.



It is. Don't worry.

However, the point that many characters are carbon-copied, plot and scenery is alabasta-like in the latest arc still stands.


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Nakama is used in lots of shounen so that points pretty void...although we still have this



That first guy's name is trollkuma. He's friends with trollboobs, trollwtfspeed, trollgender, and trolears.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Nakama is used in lots of shounen so that points pretty void...although we still have this



TrollKuma now sound very appropriate for Hoteyes...


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bilaal (Nov 5, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Fairy Tail's crowning moment of faggotry


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

MrRoastDuck said:


> Fairy Tail's crowning moment of faggotry



The fairy tail thread told me the manga would get better. but it didn't really do much. the only thing im reading ft for now is to see what really happend the the dragons and what not. 
This manga is shit


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2009)

^ Phantom Lord is pretty much the only decent arc.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> The fairy tail thread told me the manga would get better. but it didn't really do much. the only thing im reading ft for now is to see what really happend the the dragons and what not.
> This manga is shit



Fairy Tail took a nose dive about the same time Erza's character development did.


----------



## Bilaal (Nov 5, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> The fairy tail thread told me the manga would get better. but it didn't really do much. the only thing im reading ft for now is to see what really happend the the dragons and what not.
> This manga is shit



I'm surprised has such a loyal fanbase. I dropped the manga after Natsu screamed in Boa Hancock that snake guy's ear


----------



## Shodai (Nov 5, 2009)

jasper222 said:


> NAKAMA


One Piece invented the Japanese word Nakama.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> No, just no... when you read enough manga you can talk


Really, and just how many manga titles have you actually read? From my perspective, your "favorite's list" lacks a certain level of maturity and depth that can't help but radiate through your seeming immaturity and troll like justifications. You'll have to pose something intellectually stimulating before I even begin to indulge any of your statements. I know you'll try to play the chivalrous route, blindingly asserting your position on the Fairy Tale series. Sorry to have to tell you this, but your short comings are all too apparent and I can't even begin to take you seriously.

As long as your not completely inept and have at the very least absorbed some quantity of decent literature, you'll be able to decipher for yourself weather or not you find a series appealing or not. Judging from your statements I can immediately tell that you haven't even begone to read works from authors such as _Yumeka Sumomo_, _Asano Inio_, _Shimotsuki Kayoko_, and _Yoshida Motoi_. Even if you did, I *seriously* doubt you'd have the mental capacity to fully comprehend the underlying messages conveyed within those authors respected artistic pieces.

Am I trying to belittle you? The answer is yes, yes I am. I guess an obscure part of my subconscious, wholeheartedly wanted to relish in a pointless debate against someone who from my perspective seems to be completely inept. I am in no way an elitist by any sense of the word, though occasionally I do have to step in and check those who think they can run at the mouth.

It's a few years too early for you too debate me kid, and for the record I find One Piece infinity greater than Fairy Tail.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 5, 2009)

Like...every series uses the word nakama, so...

But yeah, Mashima is seriously in love with Oda. It's pretty unhealthy, as he isn't half the mangaka Oda is... This isn't news, regardless. The Japanese consider Mashima one of the four great manga plagiarists (the greatest, if memory serves).

About copyright infringement...does Japan even have such laws? When I first got into anime/manga eons ago, I was told they didn't. Or maybe it was something more specific as it had to do with JJBA.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

Care to mention the 3 others and the mangas they ripped?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 5, 2009)

Wonderful thread. Five stars.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2009)

and OP is a rip off of Dragon Ball


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

NAM said:


> and OP is a rip off of Dragon Ball



If you put it that way then every shounen is


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 5, 2009)

yes it is

magical pirates is so the same as magic monkey boy


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> yes it is
> 
> magical pirates is so the same as magic monkey boy



I don't understand.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 5, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> No, just no... when you read enough manga you can talk


Really, and just how many manga titles have you actually read? From my perspective, your "favorite's list" lacks a certain level of maturity and depth that can't help but radiate through your seeming immaturity and troll like justifications. You'll have to pose something intellectually stimulating before I even begin to indulge any of your statements. I know you'll try to play the chivalrous route, blindingly asserting your position on the Fairy Tale series. Sorry to have to tell you this, but your short comings are all too apparent and I can't even begin to take you seriously.

As long as your not completely inept and have at the very least absorbed some quantity of decent literature, you'll be able to decipher for yourself weather or not you find a series appealing or not. Judging from your statements I can immediately tell that you haven't even begone to read works from authors such as _Yumeka Sumomo_, _Asano Inio_, _Shimotsuki Kayoko_, and _Yoshida Motoi_. Even if you did, I *seriously* doubt you'd have the mental capacity to fully comprehend the underlying messages conveyed within those authors respected artistic pieces.

Am I trying to belittle you? The answer is yes, yes I am. I guess an obscure part of my subconscious, wholeheartedly wanted to relish in a pointless debate against someone who from my perspective seems to be completely inept. I am in no way an elitist by any sense of the word, though occasionally I do have to step in and check those who think they can run at the mouth.

It's a few years too early for you too debate me kid, and for the record I find One Piece infinity greater than Fairy Tail.





NAM said:


> and OP is a rip off of Dragon Ball


Really, are you sure? So your saying that a story where a being from a foreign alien race, is thus raised on earth, and grows up as it's protector is also similar to a story themed in the hierarchy of pirates?

_Funny they don't sound even remotely similar to me O_o_


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 5, 2009)

jasper222 said:


> Care to mention the 3 others and the mangas they ripped?



No, I'd have to do a lot of work to find them...like using Google or who knows what!



NAM said:


> and OP is a rip off of Dragon Ball



When you grow up, you'll learn that all you achieve by categorizing things is deciding where the line is drawn.

For instance? Solids, liquids, and gases...are not different things, but different states decided by levels of pressure and temperature. How much? Well, that'd be the lines we decide...

In this example, every story is similar to every other story to a certain degree, and plagiarism is defined from "being the same exact story" to a certain point of similarity.

You'll find that most people find the comparison between Dragon Ball and One Piece negligible, as it doesn't rip entire character designs.

Actually, Mashima has like three manga if I recall, and all of the protagonists look the same. That being "his interpretation of Luffy."

Back to your argument: Toriyama and Oda made Cross Epoch together, solidifying Oda as his successor for mainstream shounen. Oda can't do anything to steal from Toriyama...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2009)

luffy is a rip off of goku read both manga's and you will see. OP is just to overrated and people never see the truth. from all the shonen heroes luffy is the biggest rip off of DB. it is not even funny


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 5, 2009)

NAM said:


> luffy is a rip off of goku read both manga's and you will see. OP is just to overrated and people never see the truth. from all the shonen heroes luffy is the biggest rip off of DB. it is not even funny



Goku and Luffy are more different than Luffy and Natsu, is the point.

If Goku is 1 and Luffy is 2, Natsu is 2.1.

1. You can believe Luffy's a Goku rip-off and Natsu's a Luffy rip-off.
2. You can believe Luffy isn't a Goku rip-off and Natsu isn't a Luffy rip-off.
3. You can believe Luffy isn't a Goku rip-off but Natsu is a Luffy rip-off.
4. The one thing you _*CANNOT*_ believe is that Luffy is a Goku rip-off but Natsu isn't a Luffy rip-off.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2009)

NAM said:


> luffy is a rip off of goku read both manga's and you will see. OP is just to overrated and people never see the truth. from all the shonen heroes luffy is the biggest rip off of DB. it is not even funny



Lol we're talking about FT then you suddenly barge in and say Luffy is a rip-off of Goku?

Maybe in some aspects. It's not as blatant as Luffy=Natsu though.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 5, 2009)

NAM said:


> luffy is a rip off of goku read both manga's and you will see. OP is just to overrated and people never see the truth. from all the shonen heroes luffy is the biggest rip off of DB. it is not even funny


The truth being your own personal opinions? How whimsical, how droll, how utterly disheartening your opinionated standpoint seem to be. First your stating that the entirety of the One Piece series is an obscene rip of the Dragon Ball series, then you want to say that Luffy is a rip of Goku's character and One Piece is simply an over rated story, well which is it?

You admit then that One Piece is not a rip of the Dragon Ball series, seeing as how their progressive story development aren't even remotely similar. Your statement was a little too pretentious for my taste, why do I even bother?


----------



## Moon (Nov 5, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Actually, Mashima has like three manga if I recall, and all of the protagonists look the same. That being "his interpretation of Luffy."



I have a problem agreeing that Rave, serialized only 2-3 years after One Piece, stole it's main character. Haru doesn't look nor act a thing like Luffy or Natsu. I'd rather not see Rave and Fairy Tail lumped together in this thread.


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 5, 2009)

Moon said:


> I have a problem agreeing that Rave, serialized only 2-3 years after One Piece, stole it's main character. Haru doesn't look nor act a thing like Luffy or Natsu. I'd rather not see Rave and Fairy Tail lumped together in this thread.



Rave's apparently pretty good, although I've never read it myself.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 5, 2009)

No, no it is not. they just have similar art styles and main characters. but arent there alot of shonen heroes who are stupid, big eaters that will do anything for their friends?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> No, no it is not. they just have similar art styles and main characters. but arent there alot of shonen heroes who are stupid, big eaters that will do anything for their friends?



they share same moments too



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 5, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> they share same moments too


 i cant see it tell me please.
i will admit that hoteyes is a rip of kuma.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 5, 2009)

> Fairy Tail is a RIP-OFF of One Piece


Yeah because mage is another way of saying pirate in Japan. 


> There is a Kuma-like character there.


Yeah, every big boned guy who happens to be carrying a book is a Kuma-like character.



> The current arc is like Alabasta (scenery, the Lacryma have numbers like Baroque Works).


So the Espada are also rip offs of Baroque Works since they have numbers. Woooo~
Hell, even OP rips off OP. The Division Commanders are OBVIOUSLY a rip-off of Baroque Works because they have, ahem, numbers.



> It was chapter 128 I think when everybody from FT Guild raised their hands into an L sign and gave me similar vibes off the Vivi farewell.


No, they raised their fist and drew an x on their arms! OMFG!! How could you forget! You phail.



> NAKAMA


SHONEN


> There was someone who looked awfully much like Robin.


Hood? 



> To those FT fans who think the plot is awesome and superb: It's the copy of OP.


Non. It's neither superb nor a copy of OP my little OPtard.


I know u just trollin. 

Anyone who think the art is the same should shut up because you are blind and have no art sense.


----------



## Muah (Nov 5, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> yes it is
> 
> magical pirates is so the same as magic monkey boy


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> i cant see it tell me please.
> i will admit that hoteyes is a rip of kuma.



get your eyes checked if you cant see it.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 5, 2009)

Even if you don't find Fairy Tail a One Piece rip-off, you can't deny how it's basically Mashima's homage to himself given all the Rave references and overuses of _that man_.

And it has a third offense: making mages suck.

Dragon Ball and One Piece make monks and pirates respectively seem at least as cool as they already are. Fairy Tail and wizards? Not so much...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 5, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> get your eyes checked if you cant see it.


 why so serious? you misundertand me, i literally cant see it, its not my eyes its my technology.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

i think the point of this thread shouldn't be about FT being like OP, but that FT has nothing absolutely NOTHING unique about it.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 6, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> why so serious? you misundertand me, i literally cant see it, its not my eyes its my technology.



everyone has there arms up in that FT picture i posted just like what the strawhats did to Vivi at the end of Arabasta


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 6, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> everyone has there arms up in that FT picture i posted just like what the strawhats did to Vivi at the end of Arabasta


 oh.....its that pic.......at least the fairy tail main characters are kinda unique


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> oh.....its that pic.......at least the fairy tail main characters are kinda unique



read Rave lol, mashima can't come up with new characters


----------



## cbus05 (Nov 6, 2009)

what a retarded thread. Can someone kill this please?


Look, OP at this point is better than Fairy Tail.


But keep in mind, at this point in One Piece, there were 2 good arcs, and 3 absolute shit arcs (baratie arc, Kuro arc, even buggy arc were complete trash). 


One piece has some awesome highs, but don't get sucked into believing that every arc Oda has ever written has been great.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 6, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Yeah because mage is another way of saying pirate in Japan.
> 
> Yeah, every big boned guy who happens to be carrying a book is a Kuma-like character.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha I know u just trollin. I understand.

Maybe this isn't really like FT is like OP thread, more like nothing is unique about FT thread, since it's a conglomeration of different manga.


----------



## TargaryenX (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't think FT really deserves all this hate. It was pretty good for a while. It's funny, some of the abilities and techniques are fairly interesting, and the art is good.  Sure it uses a lot of tropes, but so do all Shounen. It also has unique things that make it interesting. I've never seen a character that eats fire, a blue flying cat, perverted summons, or a guy who randomly takes off his clothes in any other manga. Also despite being a very typical shounen protagonist, I feel like Natsu is a reasonably good character and is different enough to stand out. I did stop reading it eventually, but I might pick it up again someday.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 6, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> read Rave lol, mashima can't come up with new characters


 damn, been awhile since rave. how the hell did he get another manga going?


i do like his characters abilities though.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

Rave Oracion Seis> FT Oracion Seis


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 6, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Yes because Oda is god, Oda was the first human to create meat and fire and water.. this is ridiculous..
> 
> btw, you think everyone here is stupid ? we just don't care
> 
> ...



You do know that Naruto came before Bleach?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 6, 2009)

^The good guys are about equal though.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 6, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> ^The good guys are about equal though.



But still Naruto came first and then Bleach  so I guess Kubo copyed Kishi


----------



## Misha (Nov 6, 2009)

This thread needs to be trashed. The failure in this thread is laughable.

Also; lol fairy tale.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 6, 2009)

jasper222 said:


> Hahahaha I know u just trollin. I understand.
> 
> Maybe this isn't really like FT is like OP thread, more like nothing is unique about FT thread, since it's a conglomeration of different manga.


Like every manga in the past decade.

PROTIP: read other manga



Misha said:


> This thread needs to be trashed. The failure in this thread is laughable.
> 
> Also; lol fairy tale.


Indeed. 

And; lol Pokemon Pairing.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 6, 2009)

This threads always has good flamewars xD.

wonder when we gonna see the

*Buster Keel is a RIP-OFF or Fairy Tail.*

thread.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> This threads always has good flamewars xD.
> 
> wonder when we gonna see the
> 
> ...



When more people actually read Buster Keel probably.

The sad part is that Buster Keel does what Fairy Tail should have been doing. Or rather, Buster Keel is Fairy Tail done right without the massive amounts of imported material and loads of bad writing.



Gnome on Fire said:


> i think the point of this thread shouldn't be about FT being like OP, but that FT has nothing absolutely NOTHING unique about it.



Agreed.



jasper222 said:


> Care to mention the 3 others and the mangas they ripped?





The other 3 kings are Black Cat, Samurai Deeper Kyo(was later replaced), and Flame of Recca.



Moon said:


> I have a problem agreeing that Rave, serialized only 2-3 years after One Piece, stole it's main character. Haru doesn't look nor act a thing like Luffy or Natsu. I'd rather not see Rave and Fairy Tail lumped together in this thread.



People complain about Rave more so because of the art and scenes rather than the main characters being alike. Since they aren't alike at all really.

As for the last sentence, I agree. Fairy Tail is Rave's retarded kid brother who copies its content but ruins what it copies it in the worst way possible.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 6, 2009)

^You are rite about Buster Keel but at first glance people would think is a ripoff.

one big pro I see on Buster its that you have classes like monk or swordman . 

Fairy Tail not all characters fights like the typical concept of being a mage.


----------



## Bilaal (Nov 6, 2009)

Is Buster Keel a good series?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 6, 2009)

^Just decent.

I can live without it.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 6, 2009)

I guess I'll give Buster Keel a try sometime.

But how many times has this thread been done before...?


----------



## hazashi (Nov 6, 2009)

i dont like fairy tail, it looks too much like one piece and the caracters are not so appealing


----------



## Saiko (Nov 6, 2009)

Fairy Tail had much potential.

But now its worse than trash.

I lol'd at the scene where Natsu couldnt handle the Snake Guy ..

But then he just yelled and  defeated him.


----------



## Garudo (Nov 6, 2009)

I like both One Piece and Fairy Tail. I must admit One Piece is better (A lot), but that doesn't mean you can't enjoy Fairy Tail!


----------



## MRain65 (Nov 6, 2009)

You know, the first thing I thought when I saw Fairy Tail was that it was another work by Oda. The second thing I thought was "...Isn't it plagiarism if their art styles are virtually identical?" I know it's not the same as the panel-by-panel plagiarism described in the ComiPress article linked upthread, but it seemed pretty fishy to me.



> i think the point of this thread shouldn't be about FT being like OP, but that FT has nothing absolutely NOTHING unique about it.



Couldn't this be said about a lot of shounen manga, though? I mean, now that I'm reading Bakuman (presumably an "insider's" take on the shounen manga creative process), which goes into great detail about editors pressuring the mangaka and the cutthroat nature of the business, I have no idea how anything remotely original gets published to begin with. And if a series starts out original or unconventional, it becomes formulaic pretty quickly. Bleach used to be quirky and interesting, and now it's just like any other boring battle manga. Blegh.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 6, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Like every manga in the past decade.
> 
> PROTIP: read other manga
> 
> ...



ohhhhhhhhh flamewarz


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 6, 2009)

Should have stuck with Rave, that shit was sickk 

And thrown erza in there


----------



## Majeh (Nov 6, 2009)

Is Oda complaining? Then no 1 else should be either. I read both and like both.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 6, 2009)

actually they both are dragon ball rip off


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 6, 2009)

Jugger said:


> actually they both are dragon ball rip off



And Dragonball is a Fist of the North Star ripoff. Right.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 6, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> And Dragonball is a Fist of the North Star ripoff. Right.



Well i don?t know haven?t read Fist of North Star well we coul also add Saint Seiya.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 6, 2009)

Pervy Fox said:


> You do know that Naruto came before Bleach?



Are you stupid ? 


Emperor Joker said:


> You still haven't answered his question of why you think Fairy Tail of all things is better than Berserk and D.Gray-Man



as I said don't ask stupid questions


----------



## RivFader (Nov 6, 2009)

Why did I miss this thread?!


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2009)

sshhh,it starts now my friend


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 6, 2009)

_You didn't answer me yet, I'm waiting for a rebuttle................_


$Naruto19$ said:


> No, just no... when you read enough manga you can talk


Really, and just how many manga titles have you actually read? From my perspective, your "favorite's list" lacks a certain level of maturity and depth that can't help but radiate through your seeming immaturity and troll like justifications. You'll have to pose something intellectually stimulating before I even begin to indulge any of your statements. I know you'll try to play the chivalrous route, blindingly asserting your position on the Fairy Tale series. Sorry to have to tell you this, but your short comings are all too apparent and I can't even begin to take you seriously.

As long as your not completely inept and have at the very least absorbed some quantity of decent literature, you'll be able to decipher for yourself weather or not you find a series appealing or not. Judging from your statements I can immediately tell that you haven't even begone to read works from authors such as _Yumeka Sumomo_, _Asano Inio_, _Shimotsuki Kayoko_, and _Yoshida Motoi_. Even if you did, I *seriously* doubt you'd have the mental capacity to fully comprehend the underlying messages conveyed within those authors respected artistic pieces.

Am I trying to belittle you? The answer is yes, yes I am. I guess an obscure part of my subconscious, wholeheartedly wanted to relish in a pointless debate against someone who from my perspective seems to be completely inept. I am in no way an elitist by any sense of the word, though occasionally I do have to step in and check those who think they can run at the mouth.

It's a few years too early for you too debate me kid, and for the record I find One Piece infinity greater than Fairy Tail.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 6, 2009)

sorry you're not that important


----------



## RivFader (Nov 6, 2009)

Can someone please post the OS and Shichibukai comparission picture?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 6, 2009)

Pervy Fox said:


> But still Naruto came first and then Bleach  so I guess Kubo copyed Kishi


 i was responding to gnome on fire in comparing rave to fairy tail. 

he should have quit after rave but since there are no more seasons to name his characters aeter ht should end here.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 6, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> sorry you're not that important


It's alright you can say it, you lack the mental capacity to repute any of my current statements. It's a debacle I encounter all to often, it's apparently clear to me now. You lack intellect and you can't even begin to comprehend the entirety of my post, this is oh so very comedic. Allow me the privileged to indulge in your seeming stupidity 

​


----------



## Ladd (Nov 6, 2009)

naruto is best


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 6, 2009)

Ralphy♥ said:


> It's alright you can say it, you lack the mental capacity to repute any of my current statements. It's a debacle I encounter all to often, it's apparently clear to me now. You lack intellect and you can't even begin to comprehend the entirety of my post, this is oh so very comedic. Allow me the privileged to indulge in your seeming stupidity
> 
> ​





btw, you got pwned like a noob :xzaru


----------



## Ladd (Nov 6, 2009)

Ralphy♥ said:


> It's alright you can say it, you lack the mental capacity to repute any of my current statements. It's a debacle I encounter all to often, it's apparently clear to me now. You lack intellect and you can't even begin to comprehend the entirety of my post, this is oh so very comedic. Allow me the privileged to indulge in your seeming stupidity



I think you mean refute.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 6, 2009)

Ladd said:


> I think you mean refute.


No, I mean repute as in "to take into consideration".


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 6, 2009)

Ralphy♥ said:


> No, I mean repute as in "to take into consideration".


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 6, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> btw, you got pwned like a noob :xzaru


_My friend, you are an idiot........._​


----------



## MdB (Nov 6, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That shit is so pretentious that I totally burst out laughing every time I see it again.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 6, 2009)

Ralphy♥ said:


> _My friend, you are an idiot........._​



14 minutes to say something so stupid


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 6, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> 14 minutes to say something so stupid


You were never loved as a child..........​


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't know when to stop? and this is not the thread to get out of the closet

gay people... serious problems


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 6, 2009)

Locking for seriously getting out of hand.


----------

